# tranfert calendrier palm vers Ical



## ajullien (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour!
je viens d'acquérir un superbe Ipod Touch. C'est super, très beau et agréable!
mais j'ai un petit soucis pour transférer mon calendrier de mon palm (dont j'exporte les données dans un fichier vcal) vers ical: Ical reconnaît bien le fichier vcal mais l'importation décale toutes les dates et heures, et répète plusieurs fois les mêmes évènements...

je n'ai pas trouvé d'info là dessus ni sur le site apple ni dans ce forum...

QQn a t il une astuce pour tranférer les caledrier de son palm à l'Ipod touch pour ne pas avoir à tout retaper?

marci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2008)

passer par des sites de gestion de calendriers t'as essayé?
un calendrier de gmail ou l'excellent
http://www.calgoo.com/

ca aplanit les differences OS-plateformes-périphériques

Par ailleurs qu'est ce qui t'empeche d'integrer directement ton palm au mac?


----------



## ajullien (18 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> passer par des sites de gestion de calendriers t'as essayé?
> un calendrier de gmail ou l'excellent
> http://www.calgoo.com/
> 
> ca aplanit les differences OS-plateformes-périphériques



j'ai regardé mais apparemment ce logiciel de gère pas le format palmdesktop...je retiens quand même le logiciel pour un partage futur de calendriers!
Sinon, j'ai retenté l'exportation du calendrier depuis palmdesktop sous format vcal. Une fois le fichier vcard importé sous iCal, il y a juste un bug sur deux occurences du calendrier répétées à l'infini. Une fois ces deux occurences supprimées, le reste du 
calendrier était (à première vue) ok. Même si il y a d'autres bugs, je crois que j'ai quand même évité une resaisie fastidieuse de mon palm à mon iPod Touch!
Merci pour le conseil



pascalformac a dit:


> Par ailleurs qu'est ce qui t'empeche d'integrer directement ton palm au mac?


 mon calendrier palm était sur mon mac, c'est le passage au Ipod touch qui me posait problème


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

ahh QUE le ical d'ipod !
je pensais ical mac aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Bah ça revient au même. Faut que ce soit sur le iCal de mac pour que ça se synchronise sur le iPod.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Août 2008)

ce qui déplace le probleme vers la synchro plus que vers la qualité du fichier
( on ne sait pas si dans ical le fichier est clean)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Pour un truc clean, le plus sage est encore de reprendre proprement ses tâches et RDV sur iCal.


----------



## ajullien (20 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui déplace le probleme vers la synchro plus que vers la qualité du fichier
> ( on ne sait pas si dans ical le fichier est clean)



je ne pense pas que cela soit un problème de synchro, car le fichier vcal importer sous ical du mac présente déjà des bugs. Ensuite la synchro se passe bien (on retrouve bien les bugs sous iPod...).

C'est dommage, car c'est bien pratique d'éviter de re-saisir un an de calendrier!


----------



## pascalformac (20 Août 2008)

ajullien a dit:


> je ne pense pas que cela soit un problème de synchro, car le fichier vcal importer sous ical du mac présente déjà des bugs.


ca tu l'avais pas dit avant

alors les pistes sont differentes
ical bancal
ou fichier exporté bancal ( je sais tu as retenté)





> C'est dommage, car c'est bien pratique d'éviter de re-saisir un an de calendrier!


euh tu as parlé de DEUX occurences repetées
c'est pas exactement tout un calendrier à recopier

en passant
combine
ces occurences tu les changes de calendrier
et tu supprimes le calendrier rammasse bug


----------

